# Volunteer Oppurtunities in Southern Alberta?



## InsidiousStealth (Jul 16, 2010)

Came across caroline ambulance and st johns ambulance. Caroline really interests me but i talked to the person there and they're pretty much full. st johns looks like its just events and stuff like that which doesnt really interest me. I would just like to know if anyone has or knows of any oppurtunities for a recently ACP registered EMR like myself to scoop up some good experience to put under my belt? 

Or should I just call random EMS divisions around the city/outside the city?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that when I worked for Prairie EMS a few years back they hired EMR's on a casual basis. They operate in north east alberta, but if you are willing to travel a bit, they are a good company. 

http://www.prairieems.com/Prairie_Emergency_Medical_Systems/Welcome.html

I also know that the pt transfer service for calgary metro hires some EMR personel as well.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jul 26, 2010)

cool! Thanks for the tip!


----------

